# Linus Torvalds - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2012)

Linus Torvalds, der Schöpfer von Linux, wurde nach einem Vortrag mit anschließender Q&A-Runde an der finnischen Universität Aalto von einer Besucherin auf ein Problem mit ihrem Laptop mit Nvidias Optimus-Technologie (dynamisches Umschalten zwischen der Grafikeinheit der Intel-CPU und einem dediziertem Nvidia-Grafikchip) angesprochen. Die Linux-Nutzerin berichtete, dass ihr auf eine Anfrage beim Support Nvidias jegliche Unterstützung geradeheraus versagt wurde und bat Torvalds um einen Kommentar zu dieser Situation.
Der Linux-Erfinder antwortete daraufhin, dass die Situation mit mangelndem Support bestens bekannt sei, allerdings eher die Ausnahme als die Regel sei. Nvidia allerdings, das seinerseits eine Menge Chips für den Linux-basierten Android-Markt verkaufen möchte, sei die absolut schlimmste Firma mit der man je zu tun gehabt habe - auch wenn andere Firmen natürlich ebenfalls nicht perfekt seien. Danach drehte er sich zur Kamera, um mit gestrecktem Mittelfinger die Botschaft "So, Nvidia, f u c k  you!" in die Welt zu senden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das volle Video des Vortrags, ab der entsprechenden Stelle von Torvalds' Antwort:
Aalto Talk with Linus Torvalds - YouTube

Ein solcher Ausbruch der Galionsfigur von Linux wird seinerseits natürlich kaum dazu beitragen, Nvidias Einstellung zum Support von Open-Source Plattformen zu verbessern.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Juni 2012)

Haha geile Aktion.


----------



## RRCRoady (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Naja,  wer sich's Leisten kann. Ob das so gut war bezweifle ich.


----------



## plaGGy (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Hm... interesting


----------



## kingkoolkris (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

linux juckt doch eh keine sau.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



RRCRoady schrieb:


> Naja,  wer sich's Leisten kann. Ob das so gut war bezweifle ich.


 
nein.
So was ist nicht nur unprofessionell sondern schon mehr als nur peinlich.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> linux juckt doch eh keine sau.


 Nur weil es dich nicht instressiert.
Das Intresse ist deutlich größer als du denkst, da selbst Behörden umstellen!

@Topic
Ich würde den Herren erstmal richtig schreiben. Er heißt Linus Torvald*s*


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

In dem Bereich wo Linux hauptsächlich zum Einsatz kommt werden sowieso keine Grafikkarten genutzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> linux juckt doch eh keine sau.



Ha Ha, ich möchte nicht wissen wie es dir vielleicht schon den A.... gerettet hat.

Ist ja nicht gerade die feine englische Art.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht gerade die feine englische Art.


 Ist ja auch keiner.

Ich dachte das sich Nvidia GPUs Linux freundlichen sind als AMD.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> linux juckt doch eh keine sau.


 Hm... mit Linux laufen so ziemlich alle Server, Android setzt auf Linux-basis auf und HPC ist praktisch auch nahezu komplett Linux... 

Ja du hast vollkommen Recht. Linux interessiert keine Sau.... 

Linux IST sehr wichtig, vor allem im Professionellen Umfeld. Nur die Gamer und Büroleuts nutzen eigentlich linux. Der Rest arbeitet eigentlich meist mit Linux, oder hat zumindest ein Zweit-OS auf Linux basis. Linux ist nicht das bessere OS für jeden, aber Linux macht schon einige Dinge richtig. Ich arbeite gerne mit Linux und mit Windows, je nachdem was ich mache halt das eine oder das andere. Zu sagen Linux würde aber keine Sau interessieren ist halt totaler EPIC FAIL.

Ganz abgesehen davon, wisst ihr, was oft als DAS Argument Pro nVidia und CUDA angegeben wird von Leuten, die GPGPU machen, oder daran interessiert sind? 

Richtig, die besseren LINUX! Treiber und Entwickler-Tools von nVidia für CUDA unter Linux. 

Und jetzt ratet mal, woher das kommt. Richtig, AMD hat früher geschlampt, und das merken sich diese Leute leider sehr sehr sehr lange. Ok, jetzt ist auch noch nicht alles pefekt, aber nVidia hat in letzter Zeit auch zu schwächeln angefangen. Aktuell würde ich sagen sind beide etwa gleich auf mit den Treibern, und bei den Entwicklungstools versuchen beide oben eine gemeinsame Plattform zu setzen. Der Name ist mir gerade leider entfallen.



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> nein.
> So was ist nicht nur unprofessionell sondern schon mehr als nur peinlich.


 Ich glaube da draußen sind aber viele Leute, die sich innerlich denken "DANKE " 

DAS ist halt das Problem von diesem propritärem SCHEIS! Ich habs auch so am Rande mitbekommen. Das ist doch Kacke, wenn man was machen will, und dann von nVidia gesagt bekommt:"Öhh... das können wir nicht sagen, das ist im closed Teil des Treibers, sorry..." WTF? Was soll der Mist... 

Aber wirklich lustig, aber auch erschreckend zu hören, das es selbst Torvald so geht. Ich hoffe nVidia lässt sich diese Aussage mal durch den Kopf gehen... (auch wenn ich wenig Hoffnung habe... )


----------



## Nuallan (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Bin grade dabei nach ner neuen Graka zu suchen, wollte nVidia mal wieder ne Chance geben. Aber wenn ich das so lese bestätigt das meine Meinung über den Verein nur noch mehr. 

Dann halt wieder ne Ati. 



Timsu schrieb:


> In dem Bereich wo Linux hauptsächlich zum Einsatz kommt werden sowieso keine Grafikkarten genutzt.


 
Android? Also mein Handy hat ne gute Graka


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Juni 2012)

kingkoolkris schrieb:
			
		

> linux juckt doch eh keine sau.



Würd ich nicht sagen, denn:

- ~89% der 500 schnellsten Supercomputer laufen mit Linux
- die 19 schnellsten Supercomputer laufen mit Linux
- Android basiert auf Linux
- die meisten Webserver laufen mit Linux


----------



## Elmaestroo (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur weil es dich nicht instressiert.
> Das Intresse ist deutlich größer als du denkst, da selbst Behörden umstellen!
> *s*


 
Ja das haben die ersten gemacht. Danach haben sie erkannt dass die Akzeptanz bei den Mitarbeitern gegen Null geht. Danach hat die Effizienz darunter gelitten. Und jetzt sind die meisten wieder dabei rückabzuwickeln.

Weil es ein griff ins Klo war. 

Linux wurde wurde zumeist aus Kostengründen ausgewählt. Was leider die wenigsten bedacht haben ist, dass die Mitarbeiter das ebenso akzeptieren müssen. Landläufig nennt man eine solche Phase Changemanagement. 
Wenn jeder MA sich dagegen wehrt, dann hilft auch die tollste und koatengünstigste Software nichts. 

Ich lach mich jeden Tag kaputt wenn ich das sehe. 

Ähnlich wie die ganzen Unternehmen die alles Outgesourced haben. Fangen alle wieder an ihre IT wieder zurückzuholen. Weil sich herausgestellt hat dass alle Versprechen der so renommierten Beratungshäuser nur theoretisch waren. Praktisch ist eben ein outgesourctes unternehmen eben auch ein Unternehmen welches nach dem Gewinnprinzip wirtschaften muss. Da wurde es in etlichen Unternehmen nachher eklatant teurer als vorher.

Das ist leider die Realität.


----------



## Rollora (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



Elmaestroo schrieb:


> Ja das haben die ersten gemacht. Danach haben sie erkannt dass die Akzeptanz bei den Mitarbeitern gegen Null geht. Danach hat die Effizienz darunter gelitten. Und jetzt sind die meisten wieder dabei rückabzuwickeln.
> 
> Weil es ein griff ins Klo war.
> 
> ...


Danke für diesen Beitrag,
wollt mich auch schon dazu äußern, haben in unseren Ämtern genau dasselbe Problem, dass die Umsestellung der Arbeitsprozess und die Rückstellung enorme Summen verschlungen hat die man mit Windows NIEMALS gebraucht hätte.

Beim Rest der Vorgänger widerspreche ich aber natürlich nicht
Märkte wie Server, Supercomputer, günstige Computer, Smartphones...
Ist Linux natürlich nach wie vor extrem wichtig


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Recht hat er...würd ich mir ebenso nicht gefallen lassen, auch nicht von Nvidia


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Ob es so klug war ist die eine Sache.
Aber eins kann man ihm nicht nehmen, Mumm hat er


----------



## Ich 15 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Da sieht man mal wieder das auch Nvidia Treiber nicht Perfekt sind.


----------



## Mashed (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



Elmaestroo schrieb:


> Ja das haben die ersten gemacht. Danach haben sie erkannt dass die Akzeptanz bei den Mitarbeitern gegen Null geht. Danach hat die Effizienz darunter gelitten. Und jetzt sind die meisten wieder dabei rückabzuwickeln.


 Und hier wird der Grund dafür erklärt: Fear, uncertainty and doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Funktioniert bei durchschnittlich dummen Leuten leider wunderbar.

Edit: @Topic: Linus Torvalds hat sich nicht wie ein Gentleman verhalten, sondern mit seiner üblichen Art kommentiert. Recht hat er trotzdem. Der Linux-Support von NV lässt zu wünschen übrig. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, was die Hardware-Hersteller davon haben, wenn sie die Dokumentation unter Verschluss halten, wo sie sich doch alle nur gegenseitig die Produkte nachbauen.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Damit keiner sieht, wenn Sie tricksen oder auch mal Scheise bauen...

Ach und ganz nebenbei könnte man dann auch ihren propritären Dreck umgehen, der Kunden an Sie binden soll.... Auf lange Sicht ist das aber meist ein Schuss in den Ofen, weil eine OpenSource bzw Standard kommt, der dann den Leuten mehr Möglichkeiten bietet, womit am Ende dann der propritäre Standard schelchter ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Peinlich, unprofessionell und bringt die Sache kein Stück weiter.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Würde ich nicht zwingend sagen. nVidia lernt eventuell aus dieser doch sehr Krassen Aussage, das es so einfach nicht mehr weiter geht. Da liegt auch sicherlich viel Frust mit drin. Er setzt sich ja sicherlich nicht hin, ohne jemals mit nVidia darüber geredet zu haben und lässt so ne Aussage vom Stapel. Wenn man aber gegen ne Wand redet, dann ist irgendwann auch mal genug.

Wie gesagt, ich kanns absolut nachvollziehen, auch wenn man sich da eigentlich in seiner Position unter Kontrolle haben sollte. Am Ende wird es aber hoffentlich doch etwas bewegen, weil nVidia die Kritik in dieser krassen Form einfach nicht mehr ignorieren kann. Vor allem werden eventuell sich jetzt auch andere trauen bischen auf den Tisch zu hauen und sich zu beschweren.


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:
			
		

> Android? Also mein Handy hat ne gute Graka



Ich meinte eigentlich Server


----------



## ViP94 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



> Peinlich, unprofessionell und bringt die Sache kein Stück weiter.


Finde ich nicht!
Gerade solche Aktionen bringen doch eine ganze Menge Publicity und stellen ein Problem sehr gut in den Vordergrund, auch wenn das Problem jetzt nicht gerade die breite Masse der Anwender interessiert.
Gerade auch mit der nächsten Generation der Tegra SoCs, bei denen eine Kepler-basierte Grafikeinheit verbaut werden soll, muss der Treibersupport von Nvidia für Linux noch deutlich besser werden, ganz einfach um die im mobilen Bereich so wichtige Effizienz zu erreichen.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



Timsu schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich Server


 Und da wird die "GPU" als Co-Prozessor verwendet... OpenCL und CUDA, haste vielleicht schon mal gehört.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Ganz unrecht hat dieser Man ja nicht. 
Aber ich denke das es nur zum Teil an NV sonder das eher microsoft da seine Finger im Spiel hat !


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

Ach, Torvalds ist und bleibt ein wirklich begabter Troll. Seht euch nur mal seine Kommentare zu Gnome Anno 2005 und 2011 und KDE 4 an. Ich sage nur "Interfacenazis" und "Featurenutten" 

Recht hat er trotz seiner ungepflegten Ausdrucksweise meist trotzdem. Und gerade jetzt, wo Spiele unter Linux langsam Fahrt aufnehmen könnten (Steam), ist guter Support seitens der GPU Hersteller noch wichtiger. Das war ja jetzt ursprünglich auf Nvidia Optimus (Wo bleibt das eigentlich für den PC?) und Android bezogen. Gerade Privatnutzer haben keine Lust auf Gefrickel, erst recht nicht unter Linux, weil noch weniger etwas davon verstehen.

Immerhin wird der nouveau Treiber immer besser.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



Elmaestroo schrieb:


> Ja das haben die ersten gemacht. Danach haben sie erkannt dass die Akzeptanz bei den Mitarbeitern gegen Null geht. Danach hat die Effizienz darunter gelitten. Und jetzt sind die meisten wieder dabei rückabzuwickeln.
> 
> Weil es ein griff ins Klo war.
> 
> ...


Die Akzeptanz der Mitarbeiter ("...das ging aber vorher anders..." oder "...der Schalter war doch früher an einer anderen Stelle...") ist das Hauptproblem.
Mit ein wenig Geduld und einer guten internen IT-Hotline bekommt man das aber langfristig hin.

Die Kosten für die Umschulung fallen im Übrigen nur einmal an, die Kosten für neue MS-Lizenzen kommen immer wieder.
Wenn man das mal weitsichtig betrachtet, fährt man mit Linux zumindest nicht schlechter als mit MS.

Anderer Punkt, den du nicht angesprochen hast: Linux ist für die IT-Mitarbeiter angenehmer handzuhaben.
Lässt sich zwar nicht direkt in Geld umrechnen, aber die IT-ler sind zum großen Teil zufrieden (man muss sich auch hier einfach mal darauf einlassen, das vieles anders geht).
Durchbeissen und die Startschwierigkeiten überwinden, dann geht's !



Elmaestroo schrieb:


> Ich lach mich jeden Tag kaputt wenn ich das sehe.



Kann ich verstehen. 
Du solltest aber bedenken, dass diese fehlgeschlagenen Umstellungen schlicht falsch angegangen worden sind.
Sowas kommt leider nicht nur im IT-Bereich vor.

Die LH München ist bald komplett auf Linux umgestellt (was bei mehr als 10.000 Client-Rechnern etwas dauert) und es funktioniert - 
zumindest von offizieller Seite rechnet es sicht schon jetzt.
Über den langfristigen Erfolg kann ich dir erst in ein paar Jahren etwas sagen .


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und da wird die "GPU" als Co-Prozessor verwendet... OpenCL und CUDA, haste vielleicht schon mal gehört.


 
Weder bei einem Webserver, Datenbankserver, Mailserver,  Gameserver Oder Firewalls nützt GPU Computing etwas.
Diese Supercomputer sind eher eine Außnahme.


----------



## GxGamer (17. Juni 2012)

Ich find die Aktion sehr geil.
Bekommt doch sonst keiner das Maul auf, sowas sollte man öfters mal machen.

Gamer bei Ubisoft oder EA zum Beispiel


----------



## Spinal (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Peinlich, unprofessionell und bringt die Sache kein Stück weiter.



Naja, es bewirkt immerhin, dass wir (und vermutlich viele Andere) uns darüber unterhalten. Und die sonst viel gelobten Nvidia Treiber stehen in einem kritischeren Licht. Frei nach dem Motto, auch negative Schlagzeilen sind Schlagzeilen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Kev95 (17. Juni 2012)

Die Nvidia-Treiber für Windows sind klasse finde ich.

Der Optimus-Support für Linux worüber sich dieser Herr aufregt ist jedoch echt schlecht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> linux juckt doch eh keine sau.


 Genau! Wen interessiert schon das Betriebssystem, das auf 90% des Internets läuft?  


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist ja nicht gerade die feine englische Art.


 Etwas Anderes hätte auch nicht zu Torvalds gepasst. Normalerweise ist er auch wirklich der, der kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt. (z.B. "Unity ist *******!")
Wobei ich wirklich sagen muss, dass Nvidia auf Linux deutlich besser aufgestellt ist, wie AMD. Bei denen hatte ich schon ganz andere Probleme. Das liegt aber wohl auch am großen Profimarkt, den Nvidia belegt. Die machen das also auch aus eigenem Interesse...


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> linux juckt doch eh keine sau.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man die .... halten.
Linux wird extrem oft eingesetzt. Vorallem für Server, Smartphones (Android) usw.
Ach ja. Zocken geht auch unter Linux mit WINE. Aber da du so ein toller aufgeklärter Mensch bist weißt du es natürlich besser.



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Wobei ich wirklich sagen muss, dass Nvidia auf Linux deutlich besser aufgestellt ist, wie AMD. Bei denen hatte ich schon ganz andere Probleme. Das liegt aber wohl auch am großen Profimarkt, den Nvidia belegt. Die machen das also auch aus eigenem Interesse...


Naja. Früher war es besser wenn man Nvidia Grafikkarten hatte (jedenfalls im Customer Bereich), aber ATI hat das auch erkannt und sich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt.
Zur Zeit führt der ATI Treiber extrem weit vor dem Müll was Nvidia abliefert.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> [...]
> Naja. Früher war es besser wenn man Nvidia Grafikkarten hatte (jedenfalls im Customer Bereich), aber ATI hat das auch erkannt und sich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt.
> Zur Zeit führt der ATI Treiber extrem weit vor dem Müll was Nvidia abliefert.


 Stimmt, die aktuellen Treiber sind auch richtig gut, nur hatte ich teilweise mit der Installation Probleme... kann aber auch von anderen Faktoren abhängen.


----------



## Dolomedes (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> linux juckt doch eh keine sau.


 
Linux ist ein ganz Tolles Betriebssystem.Auch wenns dich nicht juckt.Womit ich nicht sagen will das du eine Sau bist, also nicht Falsch verstehen, ne


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



Timsu schrieb:


> Weder bei einem Webserver, Datenbankserver, Mailserver,  Gameserver Oder Firewalls nützt GPU Computing etwas.
> Diese Supercomputer sind eher eine Außnahme.


 Webserver: ja wahrscheinlich, kommt drauf an, was er wirklich macht. Sobald er Hashes usw. berechnen muss, kanns durchaus was bringen
Datenbankserver: Kommt drauf an. Für Sortieraufgaben sind GPUs SEHR gut geeignet. Da hat man eher das Problem, das man nicht genug Bandbreite der HDDs/SSDs hat. Im RAM gehts dann schon wieder. Für Sortieren sehr großer Bestände auf HDD/SSD sind APUs aber durchaus interessant, weil diskrete GPUs oversized sind.
Mailserver: jo
Gameser: weiß nicht
Firewall: hm.... schwer zu sagen
Antiviren-Server usw: Jo, da werden die heute schon eingesetzt, um neue Schädlinge zu erkennen.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (17. Juni 2012)

Oha, das ist auch eine Art die "Beziehung" zwischen den Firmen zu "intensivieren"...  So wie ich NVidia kenne wird das sicher nicht ohne Folgen für den lieben Herrn Torvalds bleiben, hat man ja damals bei NVidia und XFX gesehen als die sich entschlossen auch AMD-Karten anzubieten. Da wurde ruck zuck der Hahn abgedreht - was ich persönlich sehr schade finde. Also alleine von meinem eigenen Standpunkt her hätte ich mir so einen Ausrutscher nicht erlaubt. Egal was einige hier denken, sowas ist für eine GUTE Geschäftsbeziehung sicherlich nicht förderlich selbst wenn man im Moment Differenzen haben sollte. Mit Beleidigungen und anderen Attacken löst man halt keine Probleme - im echten Leben wie manchmal auch hier im Forum!


----------



## einblumentopf (17. Juni 2012)

Wer oder was ist die Linux ... ? 

Nee mal im ernst. Was will er mit der Aktion bezwecken? Besser wird der Support deswegen auf keinen Fall. Die Aktion war in meinen Augen genauso unprofessionell wie das Betriebssystem selbst - welchem er damit sicher einen Bärendienst erwiesen hat.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2012)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist die Linux ... ?
> Nee mal im ernst. Was will er mit der Aktion bezwecken? Besser wird der Support deswegen auf keinen Fall. Die Aktion war in meinen Augen genauso unprofessionell wie das Betriebssystem selbst - welchem er damit sicher einen Bärendienst erwiesen hat.


 Nur das Linux keine OS sondern nur der Kernel, da dem Torvalds selber mitarbeitet.
Also kann das BS nicht "unprofessionell"(Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf?) sein, da es eine wichtige Grundlage in der IT bildet, wenn nicht sogar die wichtigste.
Und Nvidia sollte dadurch auch gewarnt sein, denn sie werden sich wohl in Verhandlungen stur verhalten haben, deswegen die gerechtfertigete Reaktion von ihm.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2012)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Mit Beleidigungen und anderen Attacken löst man halt keine Probleme - im echten Leben wie manchmal auch hier im Forum!


Leider scheint dass der gute Linus nicht so zu sehen:
Über GNOME 3:


> Who do I need to **** to get standard font size and panel options, instead of having to wade through this kind of "unsupported and random extensions that look ugly as hell and break randomly" crap?


Über komische Sicherheitseinstellungen:


> Whoever moron thought that it's "good security" to require the root password for everyday things like this is mentally diseased.


----------



## Medcha (17. Juni 2012)

Unsere lieben Nvidia-Fanboys sind aber jetzt empört. So was...

Ist doch in unserer Zeit etwas besonders positives, wenn jemand mal Eier hat! Haben ja nur ganz wenige, wie der Alltag zeigt - außer es geht ums Denunzieren, sorry, das hatte ich fast vergessen.

Und danke für den guten Witz mit Linux und interessiert keinen und so. Hab heute schon viel gelacht und es ist erst halb 4. Sauber!


----------



## einblumentopf (17. Juni 2012)

Hast du schon mal Verhandlungen mit Geschäftspartnern geführt? Wohl kaum. Wenn etwas gar nicht geht, dann ist es sein Gegenüber dermaßen respektlos bloszustellen. Das mag hier bei den Kiddies im Forum "cool" ankommen, geht in der Wirtschaft aber rein gar nicht. Mag sein das Linux für spezielle Einsatzzwecke gut oder besser geeignet ist als beispielsweise Windows. Wenn es irgendwann mal offiziell ein Office mit Herstellersupport und 100%iger Kompatibilität zur Windows Version gibt und dann mal noch ein CAD Sytem, Musik und Photobearbeitung oder einfach mal eine Abrechnunssoftware dafür zu bekommen ist, kann man irgendwann vlt. mal von einem porfessionellen Produktivsystem reden. Bis dahin ist es eine reine Serverplattform bzw. ein Nerdsystem. Und bis es soweit ist wird sich am Support seitens Nvidia, erst recht bei solchem Auftritten, zurecht nichts ändern.

(meine Meinung die keiner Teilen muss).


----------



## The_GTS (17. Juni 2012)

Das sagt der nur, weil er selbst keine Lösung für das Problem hat.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2012)

The_GTS schrieb:


> Das sagt der nur, weil er selbst keine Lösung für das Problem hat.


Warum sollte er auch.
Oder würdest du als SW Hersteller auch ohne Unterstützung der HW Hersteller arbeiten?
Vorallem wenn diese Firma auf dem Linux basierten BS Fuß fassen will bzw das schon getan hat.


----------



## Rollora (17. Juni 2012)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Die Nvidia-Treiber für Windows sind klasse finde ich.


 Kleine Themenverfehlung


----------



## Lancer. (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> linux juckt doch eh keine sau.


 
Hmm, Androide basiert auf Linux genau so wie iOS und die meisten Server laufen mit Linux. Wahrscheinlich wärst du jetzt nicht auf der seite wen es kein Linux geben würde. 
Sogar viele Elektrogeräte basieren auf Linux.

Kannst du mir was aufzählen was auf Windows oder iOS basiert ? 

Achja ich mag den Kerl. Der hat wenigstens Eier das öffentlich zu machen.


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Juni 2012)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> Die Aktion war in meinen Augen genauso unprofessionell wie das Betriebssystem selbst


 Genauso unprofessionell wie dein Post. Seit wann ist Linux ein Betriebssystem. Meine Güte, die die keine Ahnung haben von Computer reißen hier aber ganz schön die Klappe auf und das auch noch in einem Forum/Seite bei der es um Computer geht.
Eindeutig ein *FACEPALM* für dich.



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendwann mal  offiziell ein Office mit Herstellersupport und 100%iger Kompatibilität  zur Windows Version gibt


Office gibt es mit Support. Benutze mal Google oder kennst du dich damit auch nicht aus? Da gibt es z.B. Softmaker Office nur mal als Beispiel.



> und dann mal noch ein CAD Sytem, Musik und  Photobearbeitung oder einfach mal eine Abrechnunssoftware dafür zu  bekommen ist, kann man irgendwann vlt. mal von einem porfessionellen  Produktivsystem reden.


Benutz Google.



> Bis dahin ist es eine reine Serverplattform bzw.  ein Nerdsystem. Und bis es soweit ist wird sich am Support seitens  Nvidia, erst recht bei solchem Auftritten, zurecht nichts ändern.


Vermutlich hast du noch nie eine Linux Distribution verwendet sonst würdest du nicht so einen Müll hier posten.
Aber Tunnelblick4win.


----------



## Vortox (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



Lancer. schrieb:


> Hmm, Androide basiert auf Linux genau so wie iOS und die meisten Server laufen mit Linux.


 
iOS basiert auf Mac OS X und somit auf Unix. Unix =/= Linux.

Ich finde es gut, dass er das Problem auf diese weise kommentiert. So wird es bekannter, als wenn der nett geblieben wär.


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2012)

Endlich mal jemand der seine Meinung frei äußert und sie nicht so dämlich umschreibt wie viele andere Leute...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. Juni 2012)

habs mir angeschaut... ist ja nun nicht so schlimm, war ja eher lustig gemeint...


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> habs mir angeschaut... ist ja nun nicht so schlimm, war ja eher lustig gemeint...


 
Später im Video sagt er auch noch, er weiß, dass da jetzt viele Leute angepisst sein werden, aber er regt sich einfach gerne auf - Linus TROLLvalds ftw!


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (17. Juni 2012)

Nichts dagegen wenn er auf ein Problem aufmerksam machen will welches  ohnehin schon seit Bestehen von Linux bekannt ist, aber einen  Mittelfinger sehe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als konstruktive Kritik an.  Traurig das man heute zu solchen Mitteln greifen muß um überhaupt im  Gerede zu bleiben bzw. gehört zu werden. Was kommt als nächstes? Hält er  seinen nackten Arsch beim Fenster raus weils von Adobe kein Photoshop  für Linux gibt? Verwechselt er Steve Jobs Grab mit einem Klo, und pisst  drauf? Fliegt er mit einer Boing ins Headquarter von Microsoft? Klar,  viele werden das wieder unglaublich cool finden wie damals als Paris  Hilton ohne Höschen aus dem Auto stieg, aber ich persönlich weiß ehrlich  gesagt nicht was erbärmlicher ist. Leute die solche Aktionen abliefern,  oder Leute die solche Aktionen gut finden.


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Juni 2012)

Linux kann mir gestohlen bleiben. :


----------



## Account gelöscht am 23.07.2012 (17. Juni 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Linux kann mir gestohlen bleiben. :



 spar dir den kommentar und bleib bei deinem cod und windoof
PS: irgendwie schon witzig wie jetzt alle menschen, die sich nicht mit linux auskennen flamen


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juni 2012)

Hubschrab schrieb:


> spar dir den kommentar und bleib bei deinem cod und windoof
> PS: irgendwie schon witzig wie jetzt alle menschen, die sich nicht mit linux auskennen flamen


 Linux ist doch nur für Nerds!


MfG
fac3l3ss

PS: Ich installiere gerade ElementaryOS auf meinem Netbook.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juni 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Linux ist doch nur für Nerds!
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Für Nerds würd ich jetzt nicht sagen. Aber auf jeden Fall ist Linux etwas für Leute mit zuviel Zeit/Langeweile


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Für Nerds würd ich jetzt nicht sagen. Aber auf jeden Fall ist Linux etwas für Leute mit zuviel Zeit/Langeweile


Das würde ich eher über Win7 sagen, damit hatte ich mehr Bluescreen als mit allen anderen BS davor. Was vll auch daran liegt das ich die PC nicht selber zusammengebaut haben wobei die Konfig davor schrott war.

Allgeimen hatte ich mit Linux keine/kaum Probleme, außer das ich keinen Drucker Treiber gefunden hatte auf der HP (dort fehlte der Drucker aber komplett).


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> (...)
> Allgeimen hatte ich mit Linux keine/kaum Probleme, außer das ich keinen Drucker Treiber gefunden hatte auf der HP (dort fehlte der Drucker aber komplett).


 Komisch, ich musste für meinen Drucker unter Windows 7 einen Treiber installieren, bei Ubuntu nicht... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Komisch, ich musste für meinen Drucker unter Windows 7 einen Treiber installieren, bei Ubuntu nicht...


Ich weiß es auch nicht mehr so genau, aber ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können.
Wobei der Treiber unter Win auch schlecht bzw nervig ist.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich weiß es auch nicht mehr so genau, aber ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können.
> Wobei der Treiber unter Win auch schlecht bzw nervig ist.



Bei Bluescreens sind fast immer defekte Treiber oder Hardware Schuld. Bei mir verursachte das PS3-Pad z.B. ständig Bluescreens, nach Deinstallation war das aber vorbei. Linux sorgt da natürlich gleich vor: Gibt keine Treiber xD


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Bluescreens sind fast immer defekte Treiber oder Hardware Schuld. Bei mir verursachte das PS3-Pad z.B. ständig Bluescreens, nach Deinstallation war das aber vorbei. Linux sorgt da natürlich gleich vor: Gibt keine Treiber xD



Klar geht der auch mit Linux.
Allerdings gibt es da keine megapraktischen Kacheln...


----------



## MG42 (17. Juni 2012)

Respekt, so eine geile Aktion 



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal Verhandlungen mit Geschäftspartnern geführt? Wohl kaum. Wenn etwas gar nicht geht, dann ist es sein Gegenüber dermaßen respektlos bloszustellen(....)



Ja, das geht nicht, aber so bekommt er erst die nötige Aufmerksamkeit, außerdem geschieht das NV doch Recht.
Aber solange er keine Person direkt angegriffen hat  ist es ja nur ein Scherz, und keine Beleidigung, soviel Sportsgeist kann man doch verlangen. Die Chiquita-Werbung ist da doch noch viel agressiver...
Wie ich denke, wird das wieder so eine Comic-Antwort auf seine Aktion werden, wenn sie das Zeichnen (lassen) nicht verlernt haben.


----------



## Sepulzera (17. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es eigenartig, wie jeder 3. Post darüber handelt, ob Linux oder Windoofs "besser" sei....

Jedenfalls ist die Aktion lustig. F*ck you ist ja nun auch nicht die mega Beleidigung 
Aber unprofessionell ist es alle male


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Aber unprofessionell ist es alle male


 
Unprofessionell, aber es zeigt, dass auch die großen Chefs Emotionen zeigen können.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Juni 2012)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist die Aktion lustig. F*ck you ist ja nun auch nicht die mega Beleidigung
> Aber unprofessionell ist es alle male


 
Fuer so eine Aussage hier z.b. im Forum einem anderen User gegenueber, wuerd ich bestimmt erstmal ne Auszeit bekommen.
Aber wenns der Herr Linus macht ist es nicht so schlimm und eigentlich toll weil nVidia ja die Verkoerperung des Boesen ist.

Torvalds ist bekannt fuer seine Art, aber nur weil sich jemand oft nicht korrekt verhaelt, ist es nicht richtiger.

Ich glaub kaum, das einer hier wirklich weis was da im Hintergrund gelaufen ist, wie die wirklich verhandelt haben, wie sich nVidia warum so entschieden hat etc etc.
Aber hier fleissig Duenpfiff loslassen xD


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. Juni 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Fuer so eine Aussage hier z.b. im Forum einem anderen User gegenueber, wuerd ich bestimmt erstmal ne Auszeit bekommen.
> Aber wenns der Herr Linus macht ist es nicht so schlimm und eigentlich toll weil nVidia ja die Verkoerperung des Boesen ist.
> 
> Torvalds ist bekannt fuer seine Art, aber nur weil sich jemand oft nicht korrekt verhaelt, ist es nicht richtiger.
> ...



Kennt man doch nicht anders ;D


----------



## Sepulzera (17. Juni 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub kaum, das einer hier wirklich weis was da im Hintergrund  gelaufen ist, wie die wirklich verhandelt haben, wie sich nVidia warum  so entschieden hat etc etc.


So ist es.
Deshalb kann ich es auch durchaus witzig empfinden und du spießig.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Juni 2012)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Deshalb kann ich es auch durchaus witzig empfinden und du spießig.


 
Beleidigungen sind witzig?

Find ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Juni 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Leider scheint dass der gute Linus nicht so zu sehen:
> Über GNOME 3:
> 
> Über komische Sicherheitseinstellungen:


 
Über GNOME 2:


> That's _not_ like any other open source project I know about. Gnome seems
> to be developed by interface nazis, where consistently the excuse for not
> doign something is not "it's too complicated to do", but "it would confuse
> users".


Wieder über GNOME 2, aber auch KDE:


> Yes, some GNOME developers are self-appointed control freak antifeature
> nazis who've stripped functionality in pursuit of some theoretical "non
> geek" user who does not exist, thereby crippling their software.
> 
> ...



Ich finde es gleichzeitig interessant, dass er ein Macbook besitzt (OK, er wird wohl eher Linux statt OSX benutzen, aber trotzdem )


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2012)

Moment: Gnome 3 = Metro.
MS kopiert mal wieder.


Aber nur das schlechte.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es gleichzeitig interessant, dass er ein Macbook besitzt (OK, er wird wohl eher Linux statt OSX benutzen, aber trotzdem )


Finde ich jetzt nicht so überraschend. Die NBs werden in der Verarbeitungsqualität allenfalls von Thinkpad und Co geschlagen, aber letztere sind alles andere als modern was die Optik an geht.

Um auch mal was zu dem eigentlichen Thema zu sagen:
Imo gehört eine Technik wie Optimus die zwischen IGP und GPU( bzw. generell zwischen mehreren GPUs) umschalten kann direkt in ein zukünftiges OS. Ohne Herstellerspezifische Lösung sondern mit fest definierter Schnittstelle in jedem Treiber.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2012)

schöne wunschvorstellung, dafür sind die aktuellen Lösungen aber zu untersxhiedlich


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (18. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Moment: Gnome 3 = Metro.
> MS kopiert mal wieder.
> 
> 
> Aber nur das schlechte.


 Das dachte ich mir auch von Beginn an. Gnome 3 war schon ein Murks (ich habe es mit Unity versucht, aber das kann ja nix werden...) und mittlerweile nutze ich Cinnammon 1.4 in alter Gnome 2.3-Aufstellung und bin sehr zu Frieden damit - sowohl von der Optik, als auch von der Usability her. Nur leider läuft es bei mir zumindest noch nicht komplett stabil... naja, was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Lieber als eine vermurkste Tabletbedienung ist es mir allemal.


----------



## Blackiwid (18. Juni 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Beleidigungen sind witzig?
> 
> Find ich nicht wirklich.


 
Bin jetzt normal nicht der allergrößte Linus-fan, er sagt schon auch hin und wieder zu den falschen solche Sachen, generell finde ich den Konflikt von ihm mit Richard Stallman schlecht, RMS (Richard Stallman) ist vieleicht hier und da sehr radikal, aber Linus oft zu lasch, das verweigern der gplv3 z.B.  Naja treffen halt 2 extreme Charakter aufeinander, keiner der Beiden kann ausgleichen weil sie zwar im Grunde einen ähnlichen Weg gehen und ihre Wirkung in die ähnliche Richtung geht, aber irgendwie die trotzdem wie Feuer und Wasser sind, ist halt wie wenn beide in der gleichen Partei wären aber der eine ein Realo (der dann oft zu weit mit geht der Macht/Erfolg zuliebe) und eine Fundi der gar keine Kompromisse eingehen will...


Aber zurück zum Thema hier hat er mal den richtigen getroffen ausnahmsweise mal. Nvidia ist das größte Problem für Linux auf dem Desktop, neben eventuell dem fehlen von vorinstallierten Systemen was er in dem Video auch anspricht.

Ich halte es daher für richtig, hier mal deutliche Worte zu sagen, 

"Verhandlungsmäsig sei das nicht klug"

gut zureden oder änliches wurde schon jetzt 20 Jahre probiert, diese Firma ist für Linux fast schlimmer als Microsoft mitlerweile. Ich hoffe sie bekommen von Microsoft viel Geld für ihre Blockade damit sichs wenigstens lohnt so viele Feinde sich zu machen.

Es ist sinnlos, hier auf Verhandlungen noch zu setzen, momentan ist die lage fest gefahren, wenn nix passiert wird nvidia in den nächsten 10 jahren nix machen keine offenen Treiber releasen, sie sind wie er auch im Vortrag sagt schon ein besonderer Haufen, es gibt andere firmen die glauben das es sich nicht lohnt Linux zu unterstützen wegen der kleinen Marktmacht diese muss man dann schon fast betteln das sie ein paar specs raus rücken und dann 3. ohne kosten für die Firma für sie eben treiber veröffentlichen. Aber Nvidia ist hier anders, sie bekämpfen aktiv Linux, das sie nicht noch das nouvou Projekt verklagt haben ist alles, wahrscheinlich gabs irgend ne Einschätzung von deren Anwälten das sie wohl keinen Erfolg haben werden, sie ignorieren sie absolut geben ihnen kein bisschen specs nix.

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten die Nvidia vielleicht zum Umdenken bewegen könnten:

1. Linux wird so relevant das sie richtig hohe Umsatzeinbusen kriegen wenn sei Linux weiter so schelcht supporten (freie treiber)
2. Sie bekommen so schlechte Presse das sie vielleicht aus Image-Gründen eventuell nach geben.

durch sowas kann ein anstoß kommen. Man kann hier nix mehr kaputt machen, es gibt keine Verhandlungen die kurz vor ner Lösung stehen, es wird eher noch schlimmer von Jahr zu jahr, früher hatten sie noch wenigstens nen offenen 2d-treiber, heute verweisen sie da auf den vesa treiber. 
Es ist überhaupt nur den nouvou leuten zu verdanken, das wenn man mit ner nvidia karte im system ein Linux installiert nach dem booten nicht direkt ein schwarzer Bildschirm immer kommt.

Linus nimmt kein Blatt form Mund, er hat keine großartigen finanziellen interessen die er hat, er ist kein Manager er hat keine Aktionäre die ihm im Rücken stehen.

Der Umgangston ist übrigends im Informatikbereich weit verbreitet, sicher er ist bisschen zu radikal manchmal, aber direktheit wird bei informatikern geschätzt, political correctness macht einen halt unangreifbar aber ist für Fortschritt meistens nicht förderlich, man kann dann halt wie ein schleimiger bwler oder politiker alle fragen ohne sie zu beantworten ausm weg gehen. Ob das besser ist, weiß ich nicht.


Was könnte Nvidia hier machen, sie könnten ihre binären Blobs einstellen (kann mir nicht vorstellen das die so unprofessionel sind aber vorstellen kann man sichs ja mal), das wäre super. klar jetzt heulen ein paar auf die solche hardware haben, aber für Linux wäre das super, AMD würde prötzlich ein paar wenige % (das ist auf dem Markt viel) gpus verkaufen, jeder der mit Linux was machen will würde um Nvidia einen Bogen machen, sie wären klar die bösen dann. Unterschätzt den Linuxmarkt nicht, sehen wir z.B. mal android tablets handy, überall wäre dann nei wieder ein nvidia chip verbaut, da eben android ein linux ist. Das würde nvidia noch weiter stoßen sie würden weiter krepieren, anders ausgedrückt linux kann sehr gut ohne nvidia, nvidia kann nicht ohne linux.

Generell baut ja Nvidia ihren ganzen CUDA mist auch primär für server oder workstation das ist 99% linux. Gaming etc ist anderer bereich den nvidia immer für unwichtiger hält.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juni 2012)

Linus Torvald hat sich mit dieser Aktion nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, ich finde diese kindische Art und weiße den Frust der Situation abzubauen eigentlich nur würdelos.
Da ich Linux nicht verwende bin ich kein betroffener, aber ich kann beide Seiten gut verstehen.
Nvidia ist der Linux Markt bei den Privat Endanwendern zu gering, und die Linux Leute sehen das natürlich ganz anders.
Ein Mittelweg ist sicher erstrebenswert, man muss sich jetzt nur mehr an einen Runden Tisch setzen und darüber diskutieren, öffentlich wäre natürlich am besten.


----------



## AL3CH (18. Juni 2012)

Wie es aussieht, hat Linus` Aktion gewirkt- so viele Antworten gibt es selten hier wenns um Linux geht

Wieso Nvidia sich da so quer stellt bzw vernachlässigt, was support und Treiberentwicklung angeht- verstehe ich nicht.
Bei so einen riesigen Konzern sollten ein paar Arbeitsplätze ja nicht das Problem darstellen, die durch bessere
Linux Unterstützung, den Umsatz steigern könnten und sich somit sicherlich nicht Finanziell ins Gewicht fallen würden.
Wenns nicht - oder nur teilweise funktioniert,kauft man sowas auch nicht - logisch.

"Big Green" wird sich sicher bald was zu dieser Aussage äußern....

Wer Linux mal testen will,ohne es zu installieren, kanns hier laden.
Auf CD/DVD brennen und dann von CD/DVD booten- fertig


----------



## D0pefish (18. Juni 2012)

Haha, déjà-vu!


----------



## Krautmaster (18. Juni 2012)

das mit Optimus ist soweit ich weiß Kernel Sache. Und geht auch, neuen Kernel vorausgesetzt.

Die Aktion ist peinlich. Imho sind die Nvidia Treiber mit Abstand die besten auf dem Markt wenn es um den Linux Support geht.


----------



## Memphis_83 (18. Juni 2012)

man sieht sich immer zweimal im leben


----------



## drakenbacken (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*

[unterschrieben]

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag!



Mashed schrieb:


> Und hier wird der Grund dafür erklärt: Fear, uncertainty and doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Funktioniert bei durchschnittlich dummen Leuten leider wunderbar.
> 
> Edit: @Topic: Linus Torvalds hat sich nicht wie ein Gentleman verhalten, sondern mit seiner üblichen Art kommentiert. Recht hat er trotzdem. Der Linux-Support von NV lässt zu wünschen übrig. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, was die Hardware-Hersteller davon haben, wenn sie die Dokumentation unter Verschluss halten, wo sie sich doch alle nur gegenseitig die Produkte nachbauen.


----------



## derstef (18. Juni 2012)

Ist doch klar das Nvidia nicht so einen guten Support für Linux liefert.
Zum einen muss man klar anerkennen das es schwer ist für ein System mit sich ständig änderndem Kern und Displayserver Support zu leisten und zum anderen können es sich Hersteller geschlossener Systeme wie Windows oder MacOS leisten eine Horde Entwickler abzustellen und zu NVidia zu schicken um denen beim entwickeln der Treiber zu helfen. Alles eine Frage von Aufwand und Nutzen.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juni 2012)

Wie schon in einigen Post erwähnt, dürfte Torwald schon lange auf 180ig sein. Die Aussage der Frau, hat bei ihm nur das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht.(Es muss schon länger einen ärgeren zwist, zw Nvida und Torwald überer mehre Themen geben)

Zum OS: Linux hat in den letzn 5 Jahren, wirklich extrem weiterentwickelt und wird von Version zu Version immer mehr Userfreundlicher.
Denkt zb an die Beginn zeit von UBUNTU (die wohl bekannteste Distro) und schaut auch jetzt an, wie diese sich am Markt platziert hat.

Heut zutage muss man kein NERD,PRO usw sein um mit Linux zu arbeiten  

Bedingt durch die breite Streuung der Distros, gibt es wirlklich fast alles für den USER. Archlinux - Ubuntu 
Würde ich nicht am Pc recht viel mit Adobeprodukten arbeiten und auch ab und zu meine Grafigkarte vordern, ist Linux einfach das Besser und vorallem stabilere System
Würden jetzt zb noch die komplette Adobe productpallet vorliegen(Cad,Games usw) wäre die Machverteilung schon anders (nachteil an Opensource)

Zum Thema IOS/OSX:
OSX - ist aus einem UNIX/FreeBSD entstanden und geht nun immer mehr in richtung closed System. M.m nach wird es dann nur mehr uninteresant für mich. Einerseits ist diese Entscheidung klug von Apple, dass zb nur mehr Software vom Appstor bezogen werden kann. Somit schaffen sie sich ein Monopol auf software, da nur mehr dieser eine Vertriebsweg offen bleibt. Anderer seits bin ich ohne OS mod, ihnen wirklch komplett ausgeliefert.

MS: Das os hat sich einfach durch den recht hohen Kopiergrad so hohe Nutzerzahlen angeeignet^^
Weiterer grund wird auch die HW unabhängigkeit sein + Software

Ich bin gespannt wie sich die ganzen OS weiterentwickeln werden!

Greets Razzor


----------



## Freakless08 (18. Juni 2012)

derstef schrieb:


> Ist doch klar das Nvidia nicht so einen guten Support für Linux liefert.
> Zum einen muss man klar anerkennen das es schwer ist für ein System mit sich ständig änderndem Kern und Displayserver Support zu leisten


Dafür sind die implementierten Schnittstellen da. Treiber haben nichts im Kernel zu suchen sondern bauen sich mit der API ein. Deswegen dauert es auch so lange bei z.B. Androidupdates.
Anstatt den Kram in den Kernel einzuprogrammieren sollten diese lieber einen Aufsatz programmieren und können somit beides unabhängig aktualisieren, aber lieber Coden die das fest rein und dann fangen die Entwickler an zu schreien wenn sie ein Update rausbringen wollen/sollen.


----------



## Der-Bert (18. Juni 2012)

Das ist echt ne Frechheit. Das man sowas als Nutzer gegen den Kopf bekommt. Das von jemand der sich zurück halten sollte und mehr drauf eingehen müsse was die Nutzer fragen und wissen möchten zu den Problemen.

So ein schlechtes Verhalten würde nicht mal Microsoft hinlegen auch wenn es das könnte.

Viele Games, Programme, Software usw. werden auf Feedback von uns Nutzern weiter entwickelt und nicht nur von Entwickler. Wir Nutzer Entscheiden was uns gefällt und was nicht!

*Wir sind als Anwender wichtig für Feedback!*

MfG Bert


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juni 2012)

Aussage?


----------



## FKY2000 (18. Juni 2012)

Alles womit man sich erstmal eingehender beschäftigen muss, ist für Nerds ?? 
Mag sein, würde das aber nicht als Beleidigung auffassen / akzeptieren !!
Was aber stimmt ist, das man sich mit Linux-Distributionen durchaus tiefgründiger beschäftigen muss, als mit Windows-Versionen...es funktioniert alles etwas anders. 

Ob das nun aber Ubuntu & Co. (finde Ubuntu KDE echt nicht schlecht!) schlechter oder besser macht...nunja...
ich kann die Menschen verstehen, die sich ungerne mit dem "studieren einfacher" Befehle abgeben möchten (die Zeit und Nerven muss man einfach haben, scheitert nicht immer am Sachverstand!)
Keine Frage, das kann man "unproduktiv" nennen. 
Im Windows hat man die Kompatilität zu praktisch ALLEN Anwendungen (warum historisch auch immer so gewachsen) und kann mit "simplen Mausklicks" schnell Resultate erzielen (= Produktivität). Das spricht einfach für Windows aus der Sicht des Durchschnittsusers.
Kann man mit Linux auch erreichen...ist aber anders. Und genau das ist der Punkt für den Endanwender...wieso sollte er sich in etwas einarbeiten, wenn es mit dem "Konkurrenzprodukt" nicht sein muss?! 

Linux hat seine Stärken tatsächlich im "Verborgenen"...und jetzt kommen wieder die Nerds ins Spiel...man muss sich halt einarbeiten.


Zum Kommentar: Nicht diplomatisch, auch nicht angemessen und höflich, wird aber Wirkung zeigen. Nvidia wird es sich ganz bestimmt nicht erlauben (können) den Linux-Entwicklern jetzt "den Hahn" zuzudrehen...sie werden analysieren und drüber nachdenken...sowas hat ja auch Signal- oder Warnwirkung auf AMD...


----------



## Der-Bert (18. Juni 2012)

Da hast du FKY2000 sehr gut recht. Es erfordert etwas Gedult und Übung um mit einem Linux Systeme umzugehen und wen man aber mal dabei ist ist es einfach.

Nicht jeder hat die Zeit sich mit Linux so zu beschäftigen das er schreiben kann . 

Auch nützlich in vielen sachen, aber es geht nicht um Ubuntu allein sondern um Nvidia Probleme die mit ein Mittelfinger beantwortet werden statt mit Infos .

Was lehrt mich das: mach dein eigenes Ding und wenn´s jemand stört egal

MfG Bert


----------



## FooBar (18. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## uk3k (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Linus Torvald - "Nvidia, f*ck you!"*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist ja auch keiner.
> 
> Ich dachte das sich Nvidia GPUs Linux freundlichen sind als AMD.



Naja, ist relativ. So schlecht der NV Support auch sein mag, die Implementierung der vorhandenen Treiber durch die Community (nicht Nvidia!) ist für NV-Produkte schon besser. Gerade Installationsroutinen und Features wie Cuda/VDPAU sind da meiner Meinung nach AMD/Ati um Lichtjahre voraus.
 Oder anders ausgedrückt: AMD hält es genauso für unwichtig regelmäßiges Bugfixing für die Opensource-Gemeinde zu betreiben.
Kleines Beispiel: Ich habe meinen Fileserver extra mit einer Fusion-Platine (E-350) ausgerüstet, damit ich ihn auch als HTPC nutzen kann. Das ganze natürlich mit Linux (im Moment Ubuntu Oneiric, vorher Debian) und scheitere dank AMDs beispiellosem Desinteresse an der Grundidee: Die GPU meiner APU zur Videodecodierung zu nutzen, da man es bei AMD nicht für nötig hält, den seit 2 Jahren bekannten Bug bei der der Decodierung von h264 Highprofile 4.1 und darüber zu fixen. 
Als Folge dessen werkelt sehr zum Leidwesen der angedachten Effizienz eine GT210 als im Heimserver, zwar nicht besonders stabil, aber immerhin mit vollständiger h264 Unterstützung.



AL3CH schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Wer Linux mal testen will,ohne es zu installieren, kanns hier laden.
> Auf CD/DVD brennen und dann von CD/DVD booten- fertig



Wenn ich sowas lese...Knoppix ist die für meinen Geschmack mit Abstand mieseste Distro überhaupt. Wenn Leute die sich Linux mal anschauen wollen ausgerechnet mit Knoppix anfangen, ist mir völlig klar, warum Linux auf so breite Abneigung stößt.

Persönlich empfehle ich gerne Ubuntu, wer noch besseren Hardwaresupport sucht, der ist mit Kanotix sehr gut beraten. Mint ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 

@Topic: Na und, dann isses eben unprofessionell was der Herr Torvalds da macht. Bringt aber gute Publicity und bei NV vielleicht immerhin jemanden zum Nachdenken.
Denn niemand würde sich dafür interessieren, wenn die Antwort "Ich weiss, habe aber auch keine Lösung parat" gewesen wäre....


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juni 2012)

Publicity bringts auf jeden Fall. Das öffentliche Interesse/Wahrnehmung war schon lange nicht mehr so groß


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> schöne wunschvorstellung, dafür sind die aktuellen Lösungen aber zu unterschiedlich


 Aktuell muss quasi ein Hardwarehersteller "privat abgesprochen" einem anderen Zugang zu seinem Treiber verschaffen. Das stelle ich mir auf Dauer deutlich aufwendiger vor als wenn sich alle beim standardisierten "Umschalter" melden, der feststellt welche GPU er wofür nehmen will und dann das Signal zum ein/ausschalten gibt.


FKY2000 schrieb:


> Was aber stimmt ist, das man sich mit Linux-Distributionen durchaus tiefgründiger beschäftigen muss, als mit Windows-Versionen...es funktioniert alles etwas anders.
> ...
> Im Windows hat man die Kompatilität zu praktisch ALLEN Anwendungen (warum historisch auch immer so gewachsen) und kann mit "simplen Mausklicks" schnell Resultate erzielen (= Produktivität). Das spricht einfach für Windows aus der Sicht des Durchschnittsusers.
> Kann man mit Linux auch erreichen...ist aber anders. Und genau das ist der Punkt für den Endanwender...wieso sollte er sich in etwas einarbeiten, wenn es mit dem "Konkurrenzprodukt" nicht sein muss?!


Dass alles so anders ist muss nicht sein.
Ich habe bei meinen Eltern mittlerweile Mint(mit Cinnamon) als HauptOS installiert und ihnen aber XP als Backup gelassen. Siehe da: Die Eingewöhnungszeit betrug selbst bei meinem "PC feindlichen" Vater <30Minuten und das XP wird nur noch für Kartenupdates beim Navi genutzt.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juni 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass alles so anders ist muss nicht sein.
> Ich habe bei meinen Eltern mittlerweile Mint(mit Cinnamon) als HauptOS installiert und ihnen aber XP als Backup gelassen. Siehe da: Die Eingewöhnungszeit betrug selbst bei meinem "PC feindlichen" Vater <30Minuten und das XP wird nur noch für Kartenupdates beim Navi genutzt.


 
Gut Entscheidung  - Habe schon vielen spezis das Xp komplett gewipped, oder ihnen einen Dualboot gemacht.Wie sie es zustandegbracht haben das auf den Notebooks immer alles voller Trojaner/Adware war, lässt sich nur mit XXX seiten in www erklären Nach dem LINUX "Upgrade" hatte ich meine Ruhe 

Was mich aber noch immer richtig fesselt, auf meinem ur alt Pc MMX244er rennt ein DSL linux und das sogar wirklich flott Es ist einfach wirklich erstaunlich ,dass gewisse distros einfach auf fast allem rennen


----------



## MiToKo (18. Juni 2012)

Von den Kommentare hier kann man auf die Idee kommen, der Kommentar von Torvalds sei in einem Offiziellen Interview veröffentlicht worden. Wenn man sich aber das Video anguckt, in dem er das sagt, erkennt man das dort eine Sehr lockere Atmosphäre war und der Kommentar einfach so ohne bedenken in den Kontext passt. 

PS: Was mich nen bisschen stört, ist das hier und auch sonst bei Berichten über das Video andauernd Zensiert wird. Das muss doch nicht sein. Vorallem beim Offiziellen Artikel hier wurde so viel um den heißen Brei geredet, dass das nicht mehr schön ist.


----------



## Blackiwid (18. Juni 2012)

Der-Bert schrieb:


> Das ist echt ne Frechheit. Das man sowas als Nutzer gegen den Kopf bekommt. Das von jemand der sich zurück halten sollte und mehr drauf eingehen müsse was die Nutzer fragen und wissen möchten zu den Problemen.
> 
> So ein schlechtes Verhalten würde nicht mal Microsoft hinlegen auch wenn es das könnte.
> 
> ...



Hmm kann nicht verstehen wie du dich jetzt da angegriffen fühlst wenn er nen Stinkefinger zu Nvidia zeigt, er hat ja den Stinkefinger nicht allen Kunden von Nvidia gezeigt oder identifizierst du dich so sehr mit der Firma das du sowas persönlich nimmst? ^^

Aber was bleibt Linus übrig, XY problem mit Nvidai hardware was hälst du davon, er kann nix machen er ist nicht in der Lage weil er keine Specs von Nvidai bekommt das zu fixen so ist auch niemand Weltweit außer Nvidai mitarbeiter in der Lage das zu fixen, also muss er sagen ich werd dir auch in 1000 Jahren dafür keinen fix geben können wer ist schuld Nvidia, das x 1000 änlicher solcher Probleme = Stinkefinger. Sorry es ist nvidai alleine schuld dran, man kann sich jetzt um den Stil streiten aber in der Sache hat er definitiv recht.




derstef schrieb:


> Ist doch klar das Nvidia nicht so einen guten Support für Linux liefert.
> Zum einen muss man klar anerkennen das es schwer ist für ein System mit sich ständig änderndem Kern und Displayserver Support zu leisten und zum anderen können es sich Hersteller geschlossener Systeme wie Windows oder MacOS leisten eine Horde Entwickler abzustellen und zu NVidia zu schicken um denen beim entwickeln der Treiber zu helfen. Alles eine Frage von Aufwand und Nutzen.



Falsch, sie müssten nur ihre Specs fürs programmieren veröffentlichen, dabei geht es nicht um specs die man braucht um die hardware nachzubauen, das sind nochmal anders specs. (Specificationen) Dann würde niemand irgendwas sagen. Sie bieten btw gar nicht so einen schlechten Support an für Linux generell, nur das Problem ist das es Closed source ist, das heißt wenn irgend ein Bug da ist oder ein Feature fehlt oder sonstwas, ist und bleibt Nvidia der einzige der es fixen kann, und wenn die keinen bock haben hat man halt pech gehabt. Sie könnten sogar ihre Kosten für Linux-treiberentwicklung deutlich reduzieren, würden sie die Specs freigeben und oder den sourcecode des treibers veröffentlichen.




			
				ΔΣΛ;4314782 schrieb:
			
		

> Linus Torvald hat sich mit dieser Aktion nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, ich finde diese kindische Art und weiße den Frust der Situation abzubauen eigentlich nur würdelos.
> Da ich Linux nicht verwende bin ich kein betroffener, aber ich kann beide Seiten gut verstehen.
> Nvidia ist der Linux Markt bei den Privat Endanwendern zu gering, und die Linux Leute sehen das natürlich ganz anders.
> Ein Mittelweg ist sicher erstrebenswert, man muss sich jetzt nur mehr an einen Runden Tisch setzen und darüber diskutieren, öffentlich wäre natürlich am besten.


 
Nein du verstehst auch das problem nicht, es geht nicht um unwichtigkeit des marktes oder Kosten, es geht um abweichende "Ideologien", Nvidia gibbt sogar mehr geld aus, damit sie eben nix veröffentlichen müssen, an Specs, sie wollen alles geheim halten, die user völlig unter kontrolle halten. Und da kann man dann solch eine reaktion schon verstehen, das firma xy nicht viel auf linux support gibt ist was anderes wie wenn man es aktiv bekämpft und zwar fett kohle mit macht (Tegra) aber andererseits nix zuirück gibt. (veröffentlichen von Specs/ dem Treiber)...

Sie haben soweit ich weiß sogar mehr Leute angestellt die den geschlossenen Treiber fortentwickeln wie AMD oder fähgiere ^^ aber dadurch das der shit geschlossen ist wirkt er geradezu wie gift auf linux. Es ist dann eben alles vom gutdünken dieser firma abhängig wenn Nvidia morgen beschließt keine updates für ihre treiber mehr raus zu bringen, oder lass sie Bankrot gehen, dann wird sofern sie kurz vorm Bankrot gehen nciht noch die sourcen Freigeben, niemand mehr in der lage sein mit einem neueren Linux als bis zu dem Tag draußen ist jemals wieder einen pc mit nvidia grafikkarte zu nutzen unter linux. Man bekommt dann ein schwarzes bild fertig. Naja mit viel glück läfut noch der vesa-treiber aber das macht kein spass.




Memphis_83 schrieb:


> man sieht sich immer zweimal im leben



So what, Nvidia verhält sich so Linux Feindlich wie man es sich vorstellen kann, würden sie es ganz aufhören zu unterstüzen würden sie ihr Tega und anderes noch den Todesstoß geben, Nvidia unterstützt Linux nur wo es ihenn nutzt, die Grundidee dahinter, selbst Linux hält was von Opensource bei allen differenzen mit Richard Stallman, so was sollen sie tun, das einzige was mir einfällt was schlimmer wäre wie die momentane situation wäre das sie Linus nen Killer aufn Hals hetzen.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Dafür sind die implementierten Schnittstellen da. Treiber haben nichts im Kernel zu suchen sondern bauen sich mit der API ein. Deswegen dauert es auch so lange bei z.B. Androidupdates.
> Anstatt den Kram in den Kernel einzuprogrammieren sollten diese lieber einen Aufsatz programmieren und können somit beides unabhängig aktualisieren, aber lieber Coden die das fest rein und dann fangen die Entwickler an zu schreien wenn sie ein Update rausbringen wollen/sollen.


 
Natürlich haben Treiber fast nur was im Kernel zu tun, ok Filesysteme oder sowas müssen nicht zwingend in kernel bei performanceunkritischen sachen wie irgendwelchen Usbtreibern müssen sie auch nicht unbedingt da hin, aber nen Grafikkartentreiber im userspace ist schwer vorstellbar. Und wenn du nicht userspace meintest dann musst wissen das der Linux-Kernel keine stabile ABI hat, was auch richtig ist, da man nicht wegen asozialien firmen die nur closedsource dreck veröffentlichen wollen sich beim weiterentwickeln des Kernels künstlich beschränken sollte (das wäre eine fixe ABI)


----------



## blackout24 (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F*CK YOU NVIDIA!


Die Prop Treiber sind aber ganz gut. Vor 1-2 Tagen gerade 302 heraus gekommen nie rum gemuckt das Teil
und gute Performance.


----------



## Rayza (19. Juni 2012)

Ich würd es nicht als unprofesionell bezeichnen, jedoch kann ich die Message hinter diesen Worten schon gut nachvollziehen.

Was eher peinlich oder unprofesionell ist, dass sich wohl wenige den ganzen Vortrag angeschaut haben


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juni 2012)

jackdanielswhiskey schrieb:


> Nichts dagegen wenn er auf ein Problem aufmerksam machen will welches  ohnehin schon seit Bestehen von Linux bekannt ist, aber einen  Mittelfinger sehe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als konstruktive Kritik an.  Traurig das man heute zu solchen Mitteln greifen muß um überhaupt im  Gerede zu bleiben bzw. gehört zu werden. Was kommt als nächstes? Hält er  seinen nackten Arsch beim Fenster raus weils von Adobe kein Photoshop  für Linux gibt? Verwechselt er Steve Jobs Grab mit einem Klo, und pisst  drauf? Fliegt er mit einer Boing ins Headquarter von Microsoft? Klar,  viele werden das wieder unglaublich cool finden wie damals als Paris  Hilton ohne Höschen aus dem Auto stieg, aber ich persönlich weiß ehrlich  gesagt nicht was erbärmlicher ist. Leute die solche Aktionen abliefern,  oder Leute die solche Aktionen gut finden.



traurig dass man die Welt nicht ein bisschen locker sehen kann und nur noch spiessig sein darf...

man nennt es auch Sarkasmus ... z.B.. aber egal.. betreff Paris Hilton, lieber der Höschenblitzer als gar keiner.. 

Warum sich Leute über so kleine Dinge aufregen verstehe ich nicht... nebst Kriegen oder der globalen Klimakatastrophen ist dass nun wirklich LUSTIG


----------



## Skysnake (20. Juni 2012)

Sodele auf donanimhaber.com ist ne neue Nachricht dazu. Soweit ich das Kauderwelsch der Übersetzung verstanden habe, hat nVidia sich genötigt gefühlt eine Erklärung ab zu geben.

Ok,also soweit ICH verstanden habe gings dabei um folgendes: nVidia wolle die beste Nutzererfahrung haben für alle User, und man wolle auch ein herausragender Partner in der Entwicklung von Linux für Arm Prozessoren sein.

Aha. Aha. Aha. 

Ist da nen paar Leuten der Arsch auf Grundeis gegangen? 

Da wurde wohl befürchtet, das man im Kernel zukünftig eventuell im Arm Bereich auf nvidia Besonderheiten nen feuchten Haufen setzt, und auf dem Kernel hat halt Torvalds nen Finger drauf. Er entscheidet in letzter Instanz


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Juni 2012)

Hier eine News zur Stellungnahme von Nvidia

Nvidia nimmt Stellung zu Torvalds Kritik | heise open


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2012)

was ein harmloser stinkefinger so alles auslösen kann 

na gut er muss es ja wissen wo die Schwachstellen sind... gerne Linux benutzen und dann auf den Support kacken, würde mich auch nerven


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2012)

Nvidia lifert nun ein Statement, zu Torvalds Fu** you!



			
				http://www.tomshardware.de/Linus-Torvalds-Optimus-Kritik-Nvidia schrieb:
			
		

> *Nachdem Linux-Erfinder Linus Torvalds Anfang  der Woche heftige Kritik an Nvidia äußerte, reagierte der  Grafikkartenhersteller jetzt mit einem Statement.*
> 
> Anfang der Woche hatten wir schon über die an Nvidia gerichtete Kritik von Linus Torvalds berichtet.  Für Aufsehen hatte der Linux-Erfinder nicht nur wegen seiner forschen  Worte, sondern auch der dazugehörigen Geste gesorgt. Nvidia hat es sich  nicht nehmen lassen und nun  - sehr sachlich - mit einem Statementreagiert.
> Das Unternehmen stellt gleich zu Anfang klar, dass es eine  Linux-Unterstützung für wichtig erachtet und begründet den mangelnden  Linux-Support für seine Hybridgrafiktechnik Optimus damit, dass diese ab  Beginn nur von dem Betriebssystem Windows 7 unterstützt wurde. Im  Übrigen habe Nvidia erst kürzlich die Installations- und Readme-Dateien  des R295-Treibers dahingehend geändert, dass ein verbessertes  Zusammenspiel mit dem durch die Open-Source-Community entwickelten  Linux-treiber namens Bumblebee gewährleistet sei.
> Die Unternehmensführung verstehe zwar, dass manche Anwender sowohl  die Bereitstellung detaillierterer Dokumentationen zu allen gefertigten  GPUs, als auch eine aktivere Beteiligung hinsichtlich der Entwicklung  des Linux-Kernel begrüßen würden. Allerdings verfolge man die Strategie  Linux durch unternehmenseigenen Code zu unterstützen, anstatt die  typische Linux-Struktur einzusetzen. Somit sei für die Kunden  gewährleistet, dass sie unabhängig von Betriebssystem und Plattform eine  möglichst einheitliche GPU-Erfahrung nutzen könnten.


----------

